# Gildenchat und die daraus resultierenden Gefahren



## DamokIes (19. März 2008)

Vorweg sollte erwähnt sein, das ich sämtliche Spieler/Gildennamen geändert und die Augen eines
jeden Protagonisten zusätzlich mit einem schwarzen Balken unkenntlich gemacht habe.

Ein sehr guter reallife Kumpel [F*****] und ich [T*****] gammeln gerade in Eisenschmiede herum
und fachsimpeln, tief versunken in ein philosophisches Gespräch, über die wirklich wichtigen Dinge
die die Welt der Kriegskunst betreffen, wie zum Beispiel:
Welche Farbe hat die Restkörperbehaarung der süßen Nachtelfe dort drüben am Briefkasten, wenn
ihr Haupthaar lila ist und schmeckt das dann auch wirklich nach Pflaume? Oder...
Möchte der Gnomenkrieger mit seinem immens großen Schwert ein körperliches Manko kompensieren?
Und hat der Poser aus der High-Kontent-Gilde dort drüben,der der seinen protzigen Reitbären aus Zul Aman
direkt vor dem Bankeingang parkt, damit ihn aber auch ja jeder bestaunt,das selbe Manko und sieht sein
Vehikel quasi als Porscheersatz?
Aus diesen tiefgründigen Gedanken aufgeschreckt stell ich fest, das mich ein Spieler names "Z*****"
eingeladen hat seiner Gilde beizutreten.
Und so nahm das Verhängnis seinen Lauf... und wir brachten es zum rennen!
*kramt die alten Buntstifte raus*

[T*****] sagt: Hey cool! Ich habe gerade eine Gildeneinladung erhalten.Ob ich die mal annehmen soll?
[F*****] sagt: Von der Gilde "K******* Hinterland Alle Neune"?
[T*****] sagt: Jup.Du etwa auch?
[F*****] sagt: Na klar! Ich tret da jetzt mal bei...
Sie sind der Gilde K******* Hinterland Alle Neune beigetreten
F***** ist der Gilde beigetreten
[Gilde][T*****] : Tach
[Gilde][F*****] : Mahlzeit!
Minutenlanges brüllendes Schweigen...
Ich fange an mich in der Gilde umzuschauen. 81 Mitglieder davon sind zurzeit 7 online.
[Gilde][T*****]uh, das ist ja mal ne große Gilde die du da hast Z*****.
[Gilde][F*****]: Kennst du die auch alle oder hast du die so wie uns shanghait?
M***** ist der Gilde beigetreten
[Gilde][T*****] : Tach
[Gilde][F*****] : Mahlzeit!
Vor meinem geistigen Auge seh ich, wie ein einsamer vertrockneter Geästballen in Wildwestfilmmanier
durch den leeren Chat kullert.
M***** hat die Gilde verlassen
[Gilde][F*****]: Hu? Hier ist ja mal richtig was los.Ihr solltet Eintrittsgold nehmen!
[Gilde][T*****]: Hätt ich doch nur vorher gewusst was das für ne Show wird.
Dann hätt ich Popcorn und Cola mitgebracht!
[G***** ist jetzt online
[Gilde][G*****: Oh.Neue Mitglieder.
[Gilde][T*****] : Es spricht!
[Gilde][F*****] : Mahlzeit!
G***** ist jetzt offline
[Gilde][T*****]: Na toll! Jetzt hast du es verjagt!
[Gilde][F*****]: zzzZZZzzz
J***** ist der Gilde beigetreten
[Gilde][T*****] : Tach
[Gilde][F*****] : Mahlzeit!
[Gilde][T*****] : Naaaa? Da biste wohl bei der Charerstellung auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen?
[Gilde][J*****] : hi gfr dakne das ir mi gelasdn hast
[Gilde][F*****] : Hey Neuer. Die sprechen hier nicht gleich mit jedem!
[Gilde][J*****] : kan mir jedmal bei die qaust hefen igh ibm nocj zu klewin odrt moich duech ne inze zin
Plötzlich,ich weiß nicht genau warum, erscheint ein Bild vom Drumer der Muppet Show (Das Tier)
in meinem Kopf, wie es mit Boxhandschuhen bewaffnet auf eine Computertastatur einprügelt.
[Gilde][F*****] : Du,wir wissen selbst noch nicht wie das hier läuft.
Wir sind auch erst seit ner halbe Stunde dabei.
Jetzt bin ich vollends verwirrt und frage mich, ob der Ländercode in meinem Windows abgeraucht ist und
wenn nicht, welche Sprache der Neue da spricht und wieso F***** ihn offensichtlich verstehen kann.
Dann schießt es mir in den Kopf. Ach ja,F***** zockt ja auch ab und zu mal mit seinem Hordencharakter
und beherrscht deshalb die Sprache der Orks.Also beschließe ich den Neuen mal in seiner Muttersprache zu
begrüßen. Das müßt ihr unbedingt auch mal probieren! Stellt euch einfach mal auf einen großen Platz, wo
viele Leute sind (Vorzugsweise in eine der Hauptstädte) und gebt von Hand "[Orkisch]" ein und laßt euch
dann einen kurzen Text einfallen, der eurer Meinung nach "orkisch" klingt. Ihr bekommt in kürzester Zeit
zwei bis drei whisper, wieso ihr "orkisch" sprechen könnt.
[Gilde][T*****] : [Orkisch] Gra zuk gil´dara dur!
Ohne Absprache steigt F***** in das Gespräch ein.
[Gilde][F*****] : [Orkisch] Gni zazuck glez Afilnir?
[Gilde][J*****] : o coll wiso könbt ir dsa sprecken
[Gilde][F*****] : Das ist ein geheimes Tastaturkürzel.Das hat Blizzard eingebaut, falls die GMs mal unter
den Völkern vermitteln müssen. Das kannst du auch, einfach nur die "Alt Taste" und die "F4 Taste"
gleichzeitig drücken!
[Gilde][J*****] : wi
[Gilde][F*****] : Alt+F4
J***** ist jetzt offline
D***** ist jetzt offline
S***** ist jetzt offline
A***** ist jetzt offline
Sieht wohl so aus, daß noch mehrere Gildenmitglieder den Chat zwar lesen, aber genauso astig wie unser
neuer Freund J***** sind.Der einzigste Grund, wie mir jetzt klar wird, warum sich der Rest der Gilde bisher
nicht am Chat beteiligt hat, ist wohl der, daß sie ihre Boxhandschuhe nicht finden können.
[Gilde][T*****] : Wenn Vollpfosten Flügel hätten, dann wär diese Gilde ein Flughafen.
[Gilde][F*****] : ^^
[J*****] ist jetzt online
[D*****] ist jetzt online
[A*****] ist jetzt online
[Gilde][J*****] : mim wow is agwstüzt
[Gilde][T*****] : [Orkisch] Laguk gel zokzuk griz doofdoof
[Gilde][F*****] : Du sagst es T*****!
J***** ist jetzt offline
Mein Kopf touchiert schmerzhaft die Tischplatte. Wie lernresistent kann man sein?
[Gilde][F*****] : Lol
[Gilde][S*****] : Hört doch mal auf mit dem lol und ooc. Das ist ein RP Server!
[Gilde][T*****] : Tach
[Gilde][F*****] : Mahlzeit!
[Gilde][T*****] : Sieht ganz so aus, als ob es hier doch intelligentes Leben gibt.
[Gilde][F*****]: Beam uns rauf Scotty.Die Scanner haben sich geirrt.Hier auf diesem Planeten gibt es kein
intelligentes Leben!
[Gilde][S*****] : Ruhe, ich muß mich auf einen Kampf mit meiner Magierin konzentrieren.
Was für eine renitente Person! Sie will Rollenspiel???Sie soll ihr Rollenspiel bekommen!!!
Ich hab mich, für solche Anlässe, einer ganz besonderen Rolle angenommen.
Ich nenn sie: Sabbernder Lustgreis
Ich muß mich an dieser Stelle für meine Zotigkeit entschuldigen, aber wenn ich schon
gezwungen bin RP zu praktizieren, dann zieh ich das auch voll durch!
Zart besaitete und Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren mögen diese Textpassage getroßt überlesen.
[Gilde][T*****] : Holde Jungfrau.Darf ich euch meinen stärksten Arm darbieten, auf das er
euch auf eurem gar engen und schmerzhaften Weg in die Defloration geleitet?
[Gilde][S*****] : Nein.Da muß ich jetzt noch nicht hin.Ich mach hier erst die Quest im Dunkelwald fertig.
An dieser Stelle hab ich meinen erstgewonnenen Eindruck von Intelligenz verworfen und bin stattdessen
beeindruckt, wie gut sie ihrer Rolle des hohlen Blondchens spielt.
[Gilde][F*****] : Ihr müßt T***** verzeihen! Er ist immer gleich so penetrant!
[Gilde][T*****] : Oh ja.Vergebt mir meine Penetration!
[Gilde][S*****] : Seid doch mal ruhig! Ich bereite hier grad ein Blutbad für Skelette vor.
[Gilde][T*****] : Ihr möchtet ernsthaft, das die Skelette in eurem Blut baden?
[Gilde][F*****] : Öhm... Skelette können nicht bluten, die sind schon tot!
[Gilde][T*****] : An welcher Körperstelle habt ihr euch denn verletzt, um das Blut für das Bad zu gewinnen?
Oder nehmt ihr es gar aus der Wunde, die sowieso alle paar Wochen mal blutet?
[Gilde][S*****] : Sehr witzig!
S***** hat die Gilde verlassen
[Gilde][F*****] : Du schaffst sie heut noch alle!
[J*****] ist jetzt online
[Gilde][T*****] : Tach
[Gilde][F*****] : Mahlzeit!
[Gilde][J*****] : sert wiztig
J***** hat die Gilde verlassen
[Gilde][T*****] : Schade. Ich fing an das Kerlchen lieb zu gewinnen.
So circa nach ner Stunde geästballengekuller belebte sich der Chat wieder.
[Gilde][Z*****] : hey wo sin den di ganse leutze di ich geladet hab
[Gilde][T*****] : [Orkisch] Gluffi gin bar zul
[Gilde][Z*****] : was sagt der
[Gilde][F*****] : Du brauchst nur den Gildenchat nochmal lesen.Dann weißt du es.
[Gilde][Z*****] : wi kan ich den gildnschat nochma lesn der ganse text is ja schon wek
[Gilde]T*****] : Alt+F4
[Gilde][F*****] : Alt+F4
Z***** ist jetzt offline
F***** hat die Gilde verlassen
[Gilde][T*****]:/gquit




Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 1
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 3
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 4
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 5
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 6
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 7
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 8
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 9

Nostradamokles


----------



## Rasgaar (19. März 2008)

Echt witzig.
Hab doch tatsächlich zwischendurch gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Quantin Talentino (19. März 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOL

made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xartos (19. März 2008)

sehr schön, ich bin begeistert, dieser Beitrag war sehr amüsant


----------



## Zeptruil (19. März 2008)

einfach nur geil... und es stimmt.... leider


----------



## stänz (19. März 2008)

einfach goil^^ musste voll lachen *GGGGGGGGGGG*


----------



## Haggard215 (19. März 2008)

hammer hart, aber sau lustig xD


----------



## Arben (19. März 2008)

Jau fands auch super, echt klasse =)


----------



## maddrax (19. März 2008)

Ich fande es sehr gut (selbst wenn das eine oder andere nicht ganz stimmen sollte^^)


----------



## Shamozz (19. März 2008)

Ganz großes Kino.....



...wann kommt teil 3?

Trilogin sind das beste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crazywigga (19. März 2008)

das mit dem alt+f4 hab ich immer im idiotentreff namens knuddels.de gemacht Oo
zum glück hab ich das hinter mir


----------



## Stricker810 (19. März 2008)

lol ich lach mich tot wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das waren ja mall vol deppen


----------



## Haggard215 (19. März 2008)

würd mich seh freuen nochmehr von dir zu lesen ;D


----------



## Haggard215 (19. März 2008)

sehr*


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (19. März 2008)

ich wollte grad ins bett gehen, genervt von den ganzen threads hier die 1000 mal wiederholt werden. ich habe zum glück diesen thread entdeckt und kann nun glücklich ins bett gehen. einfac hnur geil. hoffe es gibt noch mehr threads dieser art von dir. das übertrifft sogar ohrensammler und seine threads / beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaure (19. März 2008)

göttlich   100 von 10 möglichen punkten


----------



## Mirlanus (19. März 2008)

Absolut geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gibt es denn immer wieder Leute die auf die alte Alt+F4 Nummer reinfallen?


----------



## Dentus (19. März 2008)

Richtig guter Thread! Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathflower (19. März 2008)

oh man echt geil 100 gummipunkte! Alt+F4 ftw


----------



## Cleglo (19. März 2008)

das lustigste was ich heute erlebt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ das mit Alt+F4 ist ein guter, wenn nicht brillianter trick auf den viele reinfallen. versuch es des nächste mal mit /camp, das geht auch (z.b. wenn du was mit dem schrim com TCG machst)


----------



## Blueman23 (19. März 2008)

Also von mir ein großes LOOOOOL

ich hätte mich fast bepi**t vor lachen


----------



## Sheeria (19. März 2008)

Großes Gratz, habe vor Lachen fast in meine Tastatur gebissen *hihi* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  klasse geschrieben


----------



## Guibärchen (19. März 2008)

11/10 ^^ Penetrant bei ner defloration >_< was sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreaks (19. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Applaus.
Hamma witzig; und das Leute so dumm seinen können und auf den "Alt+F4" Trick reinfallen.... ohman lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. März 2008)

Unterscheidet sich von deinem ersten Erfahrungsbricht durch eine gehörige zusätzliche Portion Bosheit.....einfach wunderbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Falls ihr mal wieder ne Gilde verwüsten wollt, ich kann euch einladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (19. März 2008)

nur geil 10/10 Punkte!!!


----------



## Ichselbstenst (19. März 2008)

LOL is das Geil ,das mit dem [Orkisch] muss ich mir merken.


----------



## ink0gnito (19. März 2008)

Sehr nais^^

Weiter so.


----------



## Vinclow1992 (19. März 2008)

LoL Alt+F4 wie geil^^


----------



## Sternenmann (19. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  knüller


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2008)

Ja sehr schön.. erm..trotzdem habe ich Gildennamen und Charnamen entfernt. Öffentliches Namecalling ist hier ebenso untersagt wie in den offiziellen Blizzforen. :-)


----------



## Eiszaepfle (19. März 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben, musst wirklich viel lachen. Ist alles so unglaublich realistisch!

Kenne den ersten Teil nicht, werd ich gleich nachholen.

Bitte mehr von dir =)


Edit: kannte den ersten Teil doch schon, aber auch genial!^^


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (19. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja sehr schön.. erm..trotzdem habe ich Gildennamen und Charnamen entfernt.


Jo und die Lesbarkeit gleich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (19. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja sehr schön.. erm..trotzdem habe ich Gildennamen und Charnamen entfernt. Öffentliches Namecalling ist hier ebenso untersagt wie in den offiziellen Blizzforen. :-)






Vorweg sollte erwähnt sein, das ich sämtliche Spieler/Gildennamen geändert und die Augen eines
jeden Protagonisten zusätzlich mit einem schwarzen Balken unkenntlich gemacht habe.



....also machs rückgängig, die sterne stören -..-


----------



## DamokIes (19. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja sehr schön.. erm..trotzdem habe ich Gildennamen und Charnamen entfernt. Öffentliches Namecalling ist hier ebenso untersagt wie in den offiziellen Blizzforen. :-)



Ich hab mir doch extra ein paar Namen aus den Fingern gesogen!
Außerdem hast du mein Farbenspiel ruiniert  *heul*
Ich hab mir soviel Mühe gegeben


----------



## Moronic (19. März 2008)

ROFL

Ich hab mich schier bestrullert als der Legastheniker das zweite mal offline ging.


----------



## Plexar (19. März 2008)

Oooh, bester Post seit langer Zeit!
Alt + F4, eh? Mal sehen...


----------



## Valiel (19. März 2008)

DAS, meine sehr geehrten Damen und Herren nennt sich Humor! 


Bin begeistert. Mehr davon bitte!


----------



## EvilStorm (20. März 2008)

LoL!!!
Wirklich originell!
Einmal in Shattrath hab ich das mal probiert, ging leider in die Hosen weil ich dachte, ein bisschen Ironie in die Sache reinzubringen.

[Geheimsprache] Silence! I kill you!!!

Darauf schrieb mich tatsächlich einer an mit der Frage: ,,Wieso?''

Naja... Wie schon Einstein sagte:
,,Ich kenne 2 Dinge, die sind Unentlich. Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit.
Beim Universum bin ich mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher!''



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja.. der Handelschannel lebte auch auf einmal als ich schrieb:
,,Vk [Flügelchen eines Paladins] jetzt im AH!!!''
Kammen auch ein paar wsp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG

Evil!!!


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (20. März 2008)

Find ich auch sehr lustig^^


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

/e verneigt sich vor euch

sehr,sehr schön gemacht,ich kann bis jetzt nicht entscheiden,ob es fake ist oder nicht


----------



## Nigrin- Blackmoore (20. März 2008)

da kann man nur sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenii (20. März 2008)

suuuuuper!!! ich konnte fast nicht mehr vor lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

made my day....


----------



## joerg1987 (20. März 2008)

ZAM mach die Sterne wieder wech ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (20. März 2008)

XD der text is echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn ich nicht lachen konnt (bin etwas müde^^ sry)


LG


----------



## Felicat (20. März 2008)

Also.. nachdem ich jetzt schon das zweite mal stark irritierte Blicke von Seitens meiner Freundin kassiert habe.. wieso in aller Welt ich auf einmal so brüllend lachen muss? (Das erste mal war eine kleine Erlebnisgeschichte eines gewissen Schamanen) kann ich nur eins sagen: (Uff langer Satz)

FANG AN ZU BLOGGEN!!!! oder falls du das schon machst, veröffentliche mal den Link dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Erzählstil ist einfach genial! Davon muss es noch mehr geben... viel mehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (20. März 2008)

sau geil xD 

mehr von dir DamokIes mehr mehr meeeeeehr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McMo007 (20. März 2008)

Verfilm das und du gewinnst nen oskar, selten so gelacht^^


----------



## Thorgun (20. März 2008)

Grandioser Schreibstil, sowas kann nicht jeder !


----------



## tHe aXe (20. März 2008)

Jaaaa Made my Day =) =)

Und ja as mit alt F4 fnuktioniert noch immer, ist das gleiche als bei CSS mit F10^^


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2008)

Oh ja bitte... ein Blog mit meeeeehr. 

Habe mich köstlich amüsiert, auch wenn mir eigentlich mehr danach ist in mein kuschliges Bettchen zu gehen^^


----------



## Ouna (20. März 2008)

Hahaha, wie kann man sooo blöd sein? ^^

Ich hasse so Leute, die einen ohne ein Wort zu sagen in Gilden inviten wollen. Zu 90% kommt dann sowas raus wie der TE beschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DamokIes (20. März 2008)

So!
Ich hab wenigstens den Text wieder bunt gemalt und einige Namen deren Anfangsbuchstaben sich überschnitten haben umgeändert. So wie es Z** (vorsicht Namecalling) abgeändert hat, war es total unlustig.
Schönen Dank übrigens für die "sternchenaufteufelkommraus"! Jetzt ist der Witz mit dem 
Sonderzeichenspacken völlig verpufft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (20. März 2008)

nice nice nice =)


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. März 2008)

> Holde Jungfrau.Darf ich euch meinen stärksten Arm darbieten, auf das er
> euch auf eurem gar engen und schmerzhaften Weg in die Defloration geleitet?



lol dezent ausgedrückt


----------



## Pomela (20. März 2008)

hammer!!!!1111einseinseinself!!!


----------



## Lorya (21. März 2008)

hahaha is das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aîm (21. März 2008)

11/10 ist mal echt geil xD


----------



## famila (21. März 2008)

besser als dein erster erfahrungsbericht, den fand ich ehr schwachsinnig.... beispiel heirfür nehme ich die ständigen wiederholungen wie blitzschlag, warum castest du ihn 5mal obwohl du schon nachem erstenmal wissen solltest, dass der gegneri mmune ist:-)... hast dich aufjedenfall mit deinem zweiten erfahrungsbericht merklich gesteigert, was ich mich jedoch frage ist ob es soviel geistifge umnachtung echt gibt, schließlch ist doch die accounterstellung für WoW recht kompliziert, sollte eigentlich vor den schlimmsten personen schützen...


----------



## Hasska12 (21. März 2008)

okok so ollspfosten die wa waren will ich auch mal sehn^^ 

das was du udn dein kumpel da geamcht habt mit Alf+F4 ist ganz nice


----------



## Occasus (21. März 2008)

boaaaaah geil. so was hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gehabt.
gibt schon noch ein paar leute die auf den alten alt + f4 trick reinfallen.


----------



## Thoryia (21. März 2008)

gibt ja auch noch genug Leute, die sich im Av wegen afkler aufregen. Wenns mal wieder soweit ist einfach mal schreiben:
____________________________________________________________________________
/1

 wer wirklich wissen will welche leute afk sind kann /afk INFO eingeben. dran denken info groß zu schreiben!

____________________________________________________________________________


da gehn in der regel auch auf einmal 10-20 leute ausm bg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten Geschichte ist der Hammer, hab selten so gelacht hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (21. März 2008)

wie geil xD 

10/10

you made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -dekagepe- (21. März 2008)

*lachtränchen wegwisch* einfach nur köstlich...ein wenig "böser" als der 1. aber herrlich
*nochmal lesen geht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herdosratos (21. März 2008)

lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum wegschmeißen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctanjan (21. März 2008)

mensch ihr seid echt krank aber des is saugeil xD


----------



## kingkryzon (21. März 2008)

lol du bist ein gott im texte schreiben xD made my day mach weiter soo wohoo hab wirklich mal gelacht echt super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kennste den?
 kingkryzon sagt :
[1. Allgemein] <GM> Kingkryzon sagt: im alterac mitte steht ein kerl der beide illi klingen dropt beeilt euch...

danach war die mitte sehr sehr voll^^


----------



## Zentoro (21. März 2008)

Die Dinger sollten vertont werden - Weltklasse!

und wahr...


----------



## Te-Rax (21. März 2008)

Ich dachte ja immer 13€ im Monat zu beszahlen ist viel zu übertrieben für WoW, aber jetzt wo ich sehe wie leicht sich die Kinder auf den Rp realms verarschen lassen würde ich sogar nen Zwanziger im monat hinblättern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (21. März 2008)

Echt Hammer!!!

Ich fand den ersten Bericht von dir auch schon hammer vorallem weil weil du immer schön deine "Gestik und Mimik" so schön beschreibst ^^

Ich wär auch dafür das du uns wöchentlich mit deinen Erfahrungen beglückst ^^


----------



## Swold (21. März 2008)

Mmmh... bin nicht sicher, warum die meisten hier so begeistert sind. Für mich sind Leute, die sich so verhalten (Gesetz dem Fall die Geschichte ist tatsächlich wahr), einfach degeneriert und möchtegerncool, und sehnen sich scheinbar nach Aufmerksamkeit. Als Satire: 3/10


----------



## DamokIes (21. März 2008)

Swold schrieb:


> Mmmh... bin nicht sicher, warum die meisten hier so begeistert sind. Für mich sind Leute, die sich so verhalten (Gesetz dem Fall die Geschichte ist tatsächlich wahr), einfach degeneriert und möchtegerncool, und sehnen sich scheinbar nach Aufmerksamkeit. Als Satire: 3/10



Das "solche" Leute degeneriert und möchtegerncool erscheinen wollen...
Dem stimme ich 100% zu.
Natürlich ist diese Geschichte von mir frei erfunden!
Also zumindest hab ich sie nicht so am Stück erlebt. Sie resultiert aus den jahrelangen
Beobachtungen die täglich ich so mache. Mir ist natürlich klar, das wenn es jemand wirklich drauf anlegt,
einen dauerhaften Bann für meinen ACC erwirken könnte, weil ich eine Mitspielerin  auf brutalste
Art und Weise sexuell belästigt hätte.Natürlich ist dem nicht so! Denn so bin ich einfach nicht drauf.
Aber leider ist so etwas bei manchen Spielern die Tagesordnung und gehört angeprangert.
Das ist nunmal meine Art damit umzugehen.

Ich hab mir vorgenommen noch mehr Texte dieser Machart zu posten. (Zumindest solange wie die
Community sie lesen möchte)

Ich nehme mir einfach die Punkte, die mich am meißten an WoW stören heraus, und versuche sie
in einen lustigen und zuweilen lächerlichen Konsenz zu bringen.Das dient ausschließlich zur Belustigung 
dieser Community. Üble Zungen behaupten zwar, das diese Gemeinschaft hier nix taugt aber ich für 
meinen Teil find sie einfach klasse!

Also siehs locker und gib mir gefälligst 5/10!  *zwinker*


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (22. März 2008)

lol

aber das erschreckende ist ja: sowas ist nicht erfunden, nein!^^ das gibtes wirklich


----------



## Programmchef (22. März 2008)

rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu geil^^...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N1ghtwalk3r (22. März 2008)

Wirklich sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, konnte das eine oder ander schmunzel nich unterdrücken(xD).
Aber die meisten da warn doch noch kinder-.-, guckt euch doch die rechtschreibung an^^.
Naja egal supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja vllt warn die hälfte kinder und die andere hälfte total verblödet oder beides^^


----------



## Kacie (22. März 2008)

bist du gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das muss ich sofort mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie geil!!!!


----------



## Bastardos (22. März 2008)

roflmao


----------



## Ikku (22. März 2008)

Ich will ja nichts sagen...
Aber letztens auf Thrall wurde ich mit meinem Twink auch in so ne Gilde von jemandem eingeladen der nich wirklich schreiben konnt *hust* und wirklich alles geninjat hat...

Hätt ich's doch mal länger als 2 mins durchgezogen xD


----------



## bagge93 (22. März 2008)

der beitrag is genial! das lustigste was ich seit langem gelesen hab...10/10...ich hab vor lachen meine eltern geweckt xD
danke sowas liest man gerne!

bye


----------



## knifif (22. März 2008)

Ah wie geil. Hab mir grad vor Lachen in die Hose geschifft. Need more^^


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (22. März 2008)

omg selten so gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie geil


----------



## Zentru (22. März 2008)

mehr davon^^ is echt n1 der text aber irgentwie hab ich nach den ersten paar zeilen den eindruck gehabt das ausser euch beiden die anderen ca 8jahre alt wahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noirwalker (22. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 amüsiert in den höchsten tönen-allerdings musste ich mich ein wenig zusammen nehmen,da ich sonst meine kinder geweckt hätte.
aber du hast es gut umschrieben-ich jedoch erlaube mir derartige scherze sehr sehr selten-bin eher die helfende hand die alles erklärt.


aber nett geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nivâ (22. März 2008)

ich liebe es und möchte mehr davon


----------



## Crystalizer (22. März 2008)

lol, sehr schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fragilia (22. März 2008)

Über diesen beitrag habe ich herzlich gelacht und erinnerungen an gilden in denen ich zu beginn mitglied war sind hochgekommen. ich spiele zwar nicht auf einem rp-server, aber auch im pve kann und sollte man ein gewisses maß an intelligenz und ausdrucksvermögen erwarten dürfen. 

Und obwohl wir eine recht große gilde sind, so gibt es doch festere kontakte und eben aber auch den einen oder anderen spassvogel, der mit lvl 30 mit nach zul will, nur mal gucken, aber immer nett und nie mit dem fausthandschuh auf der tastatur.

Das leben ist bunt, jeder jeck ist anders und solange keiner pentrant wird und alle nur noch nebeneinanderher existieren wird alles jot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schranzman (22. März 2008)

made my day um kurz vor 3 ^^


----------



## Redtim (23. März 2008)

Quantin schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> made my day
> 
> ...



jop^^
wie kann man soblöd sein und nicht wissen das mit Alt+F4 das Spiel ausgemacht wird XDD


----------



## Hulmin (23. März 2008)

Wow, großartig! Made my Day! Endlich mal ein hochwertiges satirisches Werk, im gegensatz zu der stumpfen new-age Komik. AUf einen Nachfolger waere ich sehr gespannt.


----------



## Sercani (23. März 2008)

Jungs ihr habts drauf.


----------



## Bren McGuire (23. März 2008)

Das mit Abstand Beste, was ich hier jemals gelesen hab. Hab mich halbtot gelacht. Sensationell!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr davon!


----------



## Humfred (23. März 2008)

Need den 3. Bericht!
Made my Day, Super =)


----------



## Rantak (23. März 2008)

wenn das wahr ist dan sage ich nur das da mal hammer ist. wie kann man so blöd sein und nicht wissen was alt f4 mach


----------



## Boomman (23. März 2008)

Lol, geil....made my day...aber den einen namen hast du vergessen unkenntlich zu machen....aber das is ma was richtig geiles...alt+f4 ftw xD


----------



## Scred (23. März 2008)

hammer geil  

was man alles findet wenn man  gelangweilt im forum sucht 

würd mich auch sehr über einen dritten teil freuen


----------



## Stoffl (23. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht...


----------



## airace (23. März 2008)

puhh ich hab mich gekugelt vor lachen ^^


----------



## Ravor (23. März 2008)

ey der Z************* is der beste

der typ der auf der muppet show sinnlos auf der tastatur, einfach hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"... die cih geladet hab"

total geil, kenn cih

deutsche grammatik ftw


----------



## Dunkelwolf (23. März 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Vorweg sollte erwähnt sein, das ich sämtliche Spieler/Gildennamen geändert und die Augen eines
> jeden Protagonisten zusätzlich mit einem schwarzen Balken unkenntlich gemacht habe.
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, solltest schon alle Namen zensieren, wenn du schon damit anfängst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber sonst sehr geil musste schon arg schmunzeln beim lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konradio (24. März 2008)

Einfach zu geil.
10/10, die Stelle Alt+F4 ist am geilsten^^


----------



## Sweetpain (24. März 2008)

Ja finds auch hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon der erste Teil war klasse...
Echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (24. März 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Echt witzig.
> Hab doch tatsächlich zwischendurch gelacht
> 
> 
> ...





Da stimme ich zuist echt gut gelungen


----------



## Chínín (5. April 2008)

lol das mit der Hordisprache probier ich gleich mal aus xD


----------



## RouV3n (5. April 2008)

Ich habe das mit [orkisch] mal ausprobiert klappt super, damit hät man sich gut "kannste mich mal eben verlies ziehen"-Leute ab^^

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: bitte mehr Erfahrungsberichte!!!


----------



## Seufernator (5. April 2008)

Alt + F4, alle Windowsuser müsstendoch die zweitwichtigste Tastenkombination nach Strg + Alt + Entf kennen und wissen was ihre Funktion ist. Es ist nur genial, dass darauf noch immer Leute darauf reinfallen.


----------



## dejaspeed (5. April 2008)

Legendary  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schalker04 (5. April 2008)

Echt göttlich-aber auch wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (5. April 2008)

Puh, ich kann nicht mehr ^^ Sowas geiles hab ich noch nie gesehen (und das will was heißen, hab deine andren beiden Stories auch gelesen). Wie kann nur eine ganze Gilde so dämlich sein? Ich meine ein oder zwei ok, aber die ganze Gilde?? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2008)

also ich bin am boden gelegen vor lachen, musste MEHRMALS aufs klo vor lachen und bin dan auf dem weg zum klo nochmal vor lachen liegengeblieben was dann beinahe eine spontane pfüzenbildung hervorgerufen hätte

ich muss sagen ich liebe deinen schreibstil, das ist der beste den ich je zu gesicht bekommen habe (und ich les jetzt noch wirklich viel) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MEHR MEHR MEHR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (5. April 2008)

*Schieflach* Oh gott wie geil!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Echt Toll Geschrieben, hab mich soo Totgelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genial Geschrieben, Alles echt toll


MfG Ara

*Fallumvorlachen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exid (5. April 2008)

GEIL!!! Ich kann nich mehr.... -.- voll die Naps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viper13 (5. April 2008)

Ich habe selten etwas so lustiges und einen so gut geschriebenen text gesehen.
Es ist einfach unvergleichlich gut!


----------



## Magickevin (5. April 2008)

OMG das ist ja mal derbe geil 

10/10 achja nochwas wie kann ich als Allianzler Sprechen Alt+f4 klappt bei mir nicht xD


----------



## m0rg0th (5. April 2008)

Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenns teilweise eher traurig als lustig ist ...


----------



## Godo (5. April 2008)

Eigentlich mag ich dieses Wort nicht, falls man es denn als eins bezeichnen kann, aber: LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL xD    Ein herzliches Dankeschön an den TE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Aber irgendwie klappt das mit dem Alt+F4 bei mir auch noch nicht so richtig :>


----------



## luXz (6. April 2008)

dermaßen geil^^ 10/10

das is wie f10 in css funktioniert auch ab und zu 
(mit f10 beendet sich css sofort^^)


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (9. April 2008)

made my day damo du bist der beste echt immer wieder schön sachen von dir zu lesen ...

so long
Leîja - Locuthus


----------



## DJ CJ (9. April 2008)

ich brauch mehr so zeugs  is ja mal dehr hammer XD


----------



## Unwanted Braska (9. April 2008)

Vielen Dank, dass ich das hier lesen durfte, kurz bevor ich zur Arbeit ging! Das hat mir echt den Tag erleichtert xD    Doofheit scheint doch stapelbar zu sein!


----------



## Gumbie (9. April 2008)

lol echt geil^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (9. April 2008)

Wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 You made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gehhamsterbn (9. April 2008)

Echt genial und witzig!

Will mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (9. April 2008)

hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daumen hoch ich will mehr davon ^^


----------



## Darkstar84 (9. April 2008)

Sehr geil und was soll ich sagen das ist leider die Wahrheit !!! Die Menschliche verdummung kennt anscheinend keine Grenzen. Da hilft nichtmal n Int-Buff. 10/10 Punkten ganz großes Tennis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (9. April 2008)

Hallo....

Dein Erzählung ist Klasse, besonders die Stelle:

[Gilde][J*****] : o coll wiso könbt ir dsa sprecken
[Gilde][F*****] : Das ist ein geheimes Tastaturkürzel.Das hat Blizzard eingebaut, falls die GMs mal unter
den Völkern vermitteln müssen. Das kannst du auch, einfach nur die "Alt Taste" und die "F4 Taste"
gleichzeitig drücken!
[Gilde][J*****] : wi
[Gilde][F*****] : Alt+F4
J***** ist jetzt offline
D***** ist jetzt offline
S***** ist jetzt offline
A***** ist jetzt offline

Da hab ich mich fast weggschmissen vor Lachen. Aber mal im Ernst, ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen das man so blöd ist um der Bedeutung von "ALT + F4" nicht kennt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße....

PS: Weiter so, das erheitert meinen Tag ungemein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mkchrissi (9. April 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> [Gilde][F*****] : Das ist ein geheimes Tastaturkürzel.Das hat Blizzard eingebaut, falls die GMs mal unter
> den Völkern vermitteln müssen. Das kannst du auch, einfach nur die "Alt Taste" und die "F4 Taste"
> gleichzeitig drücken!
> [Gilde][J*****] : wi
> ...




Ich schmeiß mich weg.. wuha ha ha ha wie geil xD


----------



## poTTo (9. April 2008)

*thumbs UP*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also das ist doch mal ein schöner Erfahrungsbericht, erst "ALT/F4" dann noch [Orkisch], es ist so geil das diese uralten ChattriX immer noch greifen. Dann noch das mit dem RP, echt ich wär eben (grad auf Arbeit) fast vom Stuhl gefallen.


gruss


----------



## EviLKeX (9. April 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Vorweg sollte erwähnt sein, das ich sämtliche Spieler/Gildennamen geändert und die Augen eines
> jeden Protagonisten zusätzlich mit einem schwarzen Balken unkenntlich gemacht habe.
> 
> Ein sehr guter reallife Kumpel [F*****] und ich [T*****] gammeln gerade in Eisenschmiede herum
> ...




wtf? waren das alles krieger ohne Int buff? xDD zu geil ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## Heronimo (9. April 2008)

You made my day! 

Vor dem Threat war ich verschlafen und noch etwas zerknüllt, nun bin ich hell wach und bekomm das Schnuzeln nich ausm Gesicht. gg


Danke. ^^


----------



## Tuminix (9. April 2008)

Herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Für Deine nächste Selbsterfahrung, versuch Dich mal auf dem Schlachtfeld...

"Mein Gott sind das heute mal wieder viele Leecher!"
"Echt woher magst das wissen?"
"Geb einfach /afk who ein, dann siehst es!"

Was man dann lesen konnte, wird inzwischen abgekürzt...
Folgende Spieler haben das Schlachtfeld verlassen blabla...

Gefolgt von Emote eines anderen Spieler... (/e) SpielerXY hat Dich afk gemeldet, wenn es sich dabei um ein Irrtum handelt gebt bitte den Befehl /afk remote ein...

Folgende Spieler haben das Schlachtfeld verlassen, blabla 


Probiert es einfach mal aus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps.:
Schade, dass man keine Portale mehr vor Brunnen setzen kann, so könnte man bestimmt 50% der nervenden "Tisch plz" einfach mal wieder nach TB schicken..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerHenne (9. April 2008)

Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da arbeitet es sich doch gleich viiiel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> [Gilde][T*****] : An welcher Körperstelle habt ihr euch denn verletzt, um das Blut für das Bad zu gewinnen?
> Oder nehmt ihr es gar aus der Wunde, die sowieso alle paar Wochen mal blutet?




wie Geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Bignova (9. April 2008)

einfach Hammer,bring mehr davon sonst dreh ich durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (9. April 2008)

<.< musste echt lachen^^


----------



## Metadron72 (9. April 2008)

ich will mehr, wie geil ....*langsam wieder zurück auf den stuhl krabbelt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (9. April 2008)

mach sowas nie wieder!

meine Mitarbeiter haben komisch geguckt als ich voll am lachen war^^


----------



## Lycidia (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr meeeehr !


----------



## riggedi (9. April 2008)

Absolut genial! Hat meinen Morgen versüßt!

Mehr davon bitte.

Riggedi


----------



## Captain_Chaos (9. April 2008)

Leider bin ich gerade auf der Arbeit und kann nicht laut lachen, sonst würde ich ich auf dem Boden kugeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das könnte auf meine jetzige Gilde auch passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als ich da eingetreten bin war ich ziemlich betrunken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zur Zeit benutze ich die anderen nur um möglichst schnell zu leveln und in die low lvl Inzen zu kommen. Sobald ich "groß" bin werde ich mir dann doch lieber eine richtige Gilde suchen.


----------



## Minati (9. April 2008)

Sehr gut geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apropos Defloration: http://www.deflorateur.biz/ Die Kommentare herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: unterlasst es doch mal bitte im die ganzen Posts zu zitieren.


----------



## Odis74 (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also echt genial. Normalerweise solltlen mittlerweile alle das mit Alt+F4 kennen.
Aber anscheinend doch nicht.^^
Es funktioniert aber auch bei vielen andern Spielen bei Anfragen mal Alt+F4 an zu geben. 
Immer wieder Klasse


----------



## Clusta (9. April 2008)

roflmao, 9/10

Alt + F4 ftw x]


----------



## Elchilus (9. April 2008)

Lol, wie geil echt nice war ne ally gilde oda? xD


----------



## Sintalor (9. April 2008)

Drücke ALT+F4 und der Tag gehört dir!!! Super Beitrag Danke!!!  10/10


----------



## Timewarp85 (9. April 2008)

> [Gilde][T*****] : Wenn Vollpfosten Flügel hätten, dann wär diese Gilde ein Flughafen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Made my Day!!!!


----------



## Well! (9. April 2008)

Omg...!!
Made my day!! =) thx


----------



## Etrius (9. April 2008)

More More more 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geilo


----------



## Tallys (9. April 2008)

*weglach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/push 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flo-06 (9. April 2008)

Hamma,saulustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiddi (9. April 2008)

*wegrofl*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das is zu geil^^


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

zu geil, bei ALT + F4 hab ich mich weggeschmissen als 4 raus wahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (9. April 2008)

Ihc fiende dars auhc tohtahl wisstig XD!!

Gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Murkx (9. April 2008)

Spitze - danke !


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (9. April 2008)

einfach nur geil


----------



## soul6 (9. April 2008)

Hochgeschätzter DamokIes !

Die Story Eures Gildenchats war der Knaller überhaupt !
Ich mußte mich vor lachen am Stuhl festhalten um nicht runter zu fallen.
Auch wir schätzen diesen "leicht ironisch trockenen" Humor und haben bereits ähnliches erlebt,
nur deine Darstellung des Ganzen war absolut perfekt.

Bitte mach weiter so und berichte dies unbedingt hier im Forum, denn wenn du dann die Antworten
betrachtest, findest du wahrscheinlich einige der Chatpartner wieder !^^

Und wie bereits einer vorher schrieb : " you realy made my day today"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Modog (9. April 2008)

das is so witzig, mir sind die tränen gekommen vor lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dieser thread is es wirklich wert, mich zu entjungfern^^


----------



## hakuku (14. April 2008)

gratuliere,
sehr witzig


----------



## Billride08 (17. April 2008)

Einfach nur Hammer....
alleine mit ALT + F4 und das 4 leute off gehen ist das Beste^^
Mußte gut lachen 
*ToP*


----------



## Ematra (17. April 2008)

*breitgrins*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (17. April 2008)

nice one  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danbar (17. April 2008)

Du hast meinen Respekt für solch geile Texte...bitte mehr davon


----------



## killahunter (18. April 2008)

LOL Hammergeil geschrieben. Alle 3 Erfahrungsberichte sind Weltklasse! bitte mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (23. April 2008)

10/10^^

hab echt gelacht^^


----------



## iLose (23. April 2008)

auch hier wieder sehr geil geschrieben und hilfe was es für leute gibt........xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corlin (23. April 2008)

Hehe sehr schoen geschrieben 


1a  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwuuu (23. April 2008)

wer da net ROFL sagt ist selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (23. April 2008)

Lo0oL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ist das gut man made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wuhuuuuuuuuuuuu man ich lach mir noch meon Herz raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
999...../10 hehe 

MFG

Wodka


----------



## snowpowder (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

thx, hab schön gelacht ^


----------



## alexaner666 (23. April 2008)

interessant zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei den allies is also auch was los xD


----------



## Tomtek (23. April 2008)

1.) made my day
2.) du bist zu komisch xD
3.)[Orcisch]: Zul'rek ta nil'rokk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4.) Alt + F4 xD


----------



## Med!um (23. April 2008)

H.A.M.M.A  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tworten (23. April 2008)

Oo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  fands lustig ich kauf euch es aber nicht ab das so viele so dumm sind und auf den Alt+F4 trick reinfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (24. April 2008)

Einfach nur klasse!


----------



## Darantar (24. April 2008)

tworten schrieb:


> Oo geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was meinst Du , wieviele immernoch auf den "/afk info" Trick im BG reinfallen ...
Merke : Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf ... man muß ihn nur finden 
Aloah


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (24. April 2008)

Darantar schrieb:


> Was meinst Du , wieviele immernoch auf den "/afk info" Trick im BG reinfallen ...
> Merke : Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf ... man muß ihn nur finden
> Aloah



Ich sach nur:
 /who und /gquit sitzen aufm Baum...


----------



## BunnyBunny (30. April 2008)

einfach nur geil^^
bitte mehr solcher beiträge


----------



## BunnyBunny (10. Mai 2008)

"Wenn Vollpfosten Flügel hätten, dann wär diese Gilde ein Flughafen." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfach nur geil. Und es zeigt mal wieder was alles so in Azeroth rumläuft.


----------



## Mamasus (11. Mai 2008)

Einfach nur urgeil, ich konnte nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MC Creep (15. Mai 2008)

Made my day!!! ;D


----------



## MC Creep (15. Mai 2008)

Respekt diqqa!^^

Alle drei von deinen Texten sind einfach nur GEIL


----------



## ScreamSchrei (15. Mai 2008)

Quantin schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> made my day
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu..

Ich hab von Anfang bis ende gelacht... nicht das ich noch tränen gelacht hätte. Mir fällt dazu nur noch ein Satz ein:

DU bist Deutschland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rugbywarrior (15. Mai 2008)

tworten schrieb:


> Oo geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



glaub uns es gibt sie...und sie sind viele...sehr sehr viele


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (15. Mai 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL ich brech ab ! is das geil
MADE MY DAY


----------



## Minopales (15. Mai 2008)

"Wie kann ich diese scheiss Legasthenie wegbekommen?"
"Alt+F4!" 


xDDDD zu n1 echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (15. Mai 2008)

"Holde Jungfrau.Darf ich euch meinen stärksten Arm darbieten, auf das er
euch auf eurem gar engen und schmerzhaften Weg in die Defloration geleitet?"

sehr genial!1

echt 3 geile Erfahrungberichte!

made my day x3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps:
/wquit und /gquit sitzen auf nem Baum.
/wquit fällt runter, wer bleibt oben?

das klappt selbst in guten Raid Gilden noch.. oO


----------



## Niggor (15. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  echt witzig !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edi1992 (15. Mai 2008)

LOL :-D auch ma geil


----------



## Cr3s (15. Mai 2008)

Ich verstehe Leute nicht dieh os sjhriebn?!


----------



## Turican (15. Mai 2008)

ich würde mal sagen Kindergartengilde


----------



## Tordeck (15. Mai 2008)

lol wie cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holypriester-Mal´Ganis (15. Mai 2008)

Selbst Mario Barth hätte es nicht besser schreiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Made my Day


----------



## Kamaji (18. Mai 2008)

ich lache echt nicht bei vielen sahen da ich sehr abgestumpft bin .. doch das... DAS IST GEIL XDD


----------



## Blacksmurf (18. Mai 2008)

> Jetzt bin ich vollends verwirrt und frage mich, ob der Ländercode in meinem Windows abgeraucht ist und
> wenn nicht, welche Sprache der Neue da spricht und wieso F***** ihn offensichtlich verstehen kann.
> Dann schießt es mir in den Kopf. Ach ja,F***** zockt ja auch ab und zu mal mit seinem Hordencharakter
> und beherrscht deshalb die Sprache der Orks.Also beschließe ich den Neuen mal in seiner Muttersprache zu
> ...




Geht auch sehr geil mit: 
/me lacht Euch aus. 

Oder anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jeder fühlt sich angesprochen aber du meinst in warheit keinen, wurde ich letztens derbe zugeflamt deswegen manche Leute sind zu empfindlich :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (18. Mai 2008)

ich weigere mich zu glauben das diese geschichte sich wirklich so zugetragen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuprum (18. Mai 2008)

"Nett"er Text. Um nicht zu sagen: roflmao lol omfg rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11/10


P.S. Witzig sind auch immer die Reaktionen auf ein /e hat Euch 14 Gold und 3 Silber gestohlen!


----------



## Attera (21. Mai 2008)

Sehr geniale Berichte, würd mich echt über mehr freuen.^^
Hab den Gag mit Alt+F4 gerade in einer zufällig ausgewählten Gilde ausprobiert... von 6 Leuten kannte einer den Text, einer ließ sich nicht beirren und 4 weitere waren plötzlich off.


----------



## Puredevil01 (21. Mai 2008)

Cleglo schrieb:


> das lustigste was ich heute erlebt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lol wie Geil,hab mich so weg gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gespannt auf nächste Folgen wartet!(ob ich mir das gleich ma speicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Au man,echt,gibt schon Leute*fg*


----------



## Kite-X (21. Mai 2008)

der hammer


----------



## Krimson (22. Mai 2008)

lol wie geil das war bei uns auch mal naja sind dan alle raus muahahaha^^


----------



## Rated (25. Mai 2008)

Geniale Geschichte.
Werde jetzt sicher gut einschlafen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (25. Mai 2008)

Sehr toll geschrieben! Musste echt lachen dabei!
Mach doch mal einen Blog zu deinen Erfahrungsberichten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaty (25. Mai 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> ich weigere mich zu glauben das diese geschichte sich wirklich so zugetragen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube aus Gründen der Abrundung und künstlerischer Freiheit auch, dass wohl das ein oder andere erfunden ist. 

So und jetz zeig mir deine grenzenlose Bosheit weil ich der Einzige bin der dich nicht mit rofl lol geil zumüllt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxhopper (26. Mai 2008)

Und da haben wir es wieder einmal: Lesen bildet!
Vor ein paar Minuten wäre ich auch noch drauf reingefallen.


----------



## Nicnak (27. Mai 2008)

Alt + F4 ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klasse geschrieben, hoffe man liest deinen Ingame Freund in anderen Erfahrungsberichten mal wieder, super Duo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CritYou (28. Mai 2008)

meeeggggaaaa XD .... wie sie halt alle leaven ahahah


----------



## Pauwee (28. Mai 2008)

das war gildendisco

respekt für den schreibstil..mir tut der bauch weh


----------



## glurack (28. Mai 2008)

Wie immer der absolute Oberhammer!!!! so herrlich ick könnte jetzt echt richtig feiern war einfach zugeil !!!WEITER SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staran (9. Juni 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL einfach nur der Hammer XDD


----------



## Neque neque (9. Juni 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Vorweg sollte erwähnt sein, das ich sämtliche Spieler/Gildennamen geändert und die Augen eines
> jeden Protagonisten zusätzlich mit einem schwarzen Balken unkenntlich gemacht habe.
> 
> Ein sehr guter reallife Kumpel [F*****] und ich [T*****] gammeln gerade in Eisenschmiede herum
> ...


Riesengroßes Lob für diesen Manikfaltik informativen und amüsanten trad.
Machst du sowas beruflich? *hust*
wie auch immer, riesnklasse, würde mich freuen, mehr solcher treads lesenn zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (9. Juni 2008)

Noch ne Frage: erfahrung oder erfunden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (9. Juni 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Machst du sowas beruflich? *hust*
> 
> Noch ne Frage: erfahrung oder erfunden? smile.gif



a) Nö. Ich würde am Hungertuch nagen, bei meiner unstet durchwachsenen Leistung.

b) Erfunden. Allerdings in Etappen selbst erlebt und dann zu einer Story aneinandergebastelt.


----------



## yilmo (10. Juni 2008)

JUNGE DU BIST GEIL!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fereman (10. Juni 2008)

mega nice lol.das mit dem orkisch reden hab ich auch noch nie gemacht hehe werd ich gleich morgen in sw machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (24. Juni 2008)

ALT F4 is gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draeniii (24. Juni 2008)

hammer geil geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ALT + F4!


----------



## Thersus (24. Juni 2008)

Sag ma, auf welchem Realm zockst du?^^ Will ich mal wieder miterleben.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (24. Juni 2008)

Absolut genial, super geschrieben und ich selbst hab sowas ähnliches auch schon erlebt allerdings war dat n chinafarmer der 4 leute geladen hatte wo das gespräch auch etwas eintönig verlief also für die Story und ausarbeitung von mir ne 10/10 mit * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trust78 (24. Juni 2008)

Super geschrieben 10/10


----------



## Crystania (24. Juni 2008)

Ist fast so gut wie der Spruch mit "/gquit" und "/wquit". ^^
Aber echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Innocent82 (24. Juni 2008)

wie alle "erafhrungsberichte"...Klasse


----------



## Nekramcruun (24. Juni 2008)

am besten ist in die defloration geleiten....nö da muss ich noch nicht hin^^

das hat er wohl mit desolace verwechselt naja was solls^^

aber wie soll man auch erwarten daß leute den spruch mit der defloration verstehen wenn sie nicht mal in der lage sind die einfachsten sätze richtig zu schreiben.


auf jeden fall wieder sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pimpler (24. Juni 2008)

^^wenn man alle so verarschen könnte

hab auch paar mal gelacht also wars ganz lustig XD


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (24. Juni 2008)

lol


----------



## Bullweit (24. Juni 2008)

Echt geil konnte gut bei lachen!!

9/10


----------



## the Jester (24. Juni 2008)

Also von mir 12/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , selten so herzhaft gelacht!!!!


----------



## Alex.X.x.X (26. Juni 2008)

jo ich muss sagen wirklich witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trapi (26. Juni 2008)

Echt geiler scheiß aber kenn da noch dümmere^^


----------



## Alpax (26. Juni 2008)

köstlich .. einfach köstlich 20/10 (crit)


----------



## Nightwraith (26. Juni 2008)

Brüller !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuxAquila (26. Juni 2008)

Pimpler schrieb:


> ^^wenn man alle so verarschen könnte
> 
> hab auch paar mal gelacht also wars ganz lustig XD



Bei den ganzen kids die WoW spielen, gehts wohl zu 90% 

Hab gute erfahrung bei Steam gemacht mit "geb ma in der Console [bind mouse1 cheat] ein, hast denn nen Wallhack". Wundern sich dann alle das se nimmer schießen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonoth (26. Juni 2008)

Fand die Geschichten teils amüsant teils erschreckend Realitätsnahe, doch im groben und ganzen nett. Die zweite Geschichte kommt mir so bekannt vor, als wäre es von alten Counter Strike Sessions mit geschnitten und geschrieben worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (27. Juni 2008)

LoL geile story muss mir gleich mal die anderen rein ziehen xDD
wie die alle alt+F4 nicht kennen könnt ich mir gut in so ner noobgilde vorstellen xDD


----------



## Neque neque (29. Juni 2008)

Super, wenn man mal wieder ne halbe stunde irgentwo hibn fliegen muss^^


----------



## StormofDoom (29. Juni 2008)

wenn man sich nicht von der assozialen ader beirren lässt ists wirklich relativ witzig

mit betonung auf relativ

es gibt menschen die können nicht besser schreiben ihm deswegen gleich mit Alt+F4 so reinzulegen halt ich für übertrieben

von den anderen gehe ich mal davon aus das sie es auch nicht für sehr witzig gehalten haben (meine diejenigen die die Gilde auch verlassen haben klar ists auch nicht ok ohne absprache jemanden in eine Gilde einzuladen aber das war nun wirklich nicht nötig)


----------



## Elesmer (29. Juni 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> wenn man sich nicht von der assozialen ader beirren lässt ists wirklich relativ witzig
> 
> mit betonung auf relativ
> 
> ...



kann es sein, dass dich das an jemanden erinnert und du deswegen so zurückhaltend bist?^^

Ich finds extrem witzig 12/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es ist doch klar dass es ein fake ist, aber trotzdem ist schon die vorstellung dessen, was passiert, unterhaltung vom feinsten!!!


----------



## StormofDoom (29. Juni 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass dich das an jemanden erinnert und du deswegen so zurückhaltend bist?^^
> 
> Ich finds extrem witzig 12/10
> 
> ...



wie meinst du das??


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Juni 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> wie meinst du das??



wo ist das smiley, verdammt... hm, irgendwo hatte ich es doch gesehen gerade...

*kramt und wühlt in der tasche rum* verflixt noch eins...

ah, hier haben wir es doch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soom Nethersturm (30. Juni 2008)

geil 10/10 rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teddyhunter (13. Juli 2008)

wie geil???^^ 
ich musste wirklich oft lachen...kannst sowas wirklich geil und witzig schreiben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randy Orton (14. Juli 2008)

geilste is sowieso

alt+F4 -> 5 leute offline

das klappt in jedem idiotenchat xD


----------



## Kompakt (14. Juli 2008)

Sehr Geil, Freue mich darauf mehr von dir zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!


----------



## Shattenlicht (18. Juli 2008)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Eaglewdw (19. Juli 2008)

einfach nur geil!!  101/10


----------



## Kersyl (20. Juli 2008)

lol wenn man nicht weiß was für böse scherze es doch geben kann ist sowas ziemlich fies xD
10/10 auch einfach geil


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (20. Juli 2008)

Wenn Alt-F4 nicht funktioniert schlagt ihnen einfach mal "/camp" vor ^^


----------



## Spichty (20. Juli 2008)

jo oder /lagern fallen immer wieder Leute drauf rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Failure (20. Juli 2008)

schon lange nichtmehr so gelacht! 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Titanus (28. Juli 2008)

hmmm 4 gehen offline mit ALT + F4 

die ganze gilde hat 7 member wie du sagtest 7 - 2 (euch) = 5 

die ham ne Ideotenquote von 80% !!!!!!

Wie geil


----------



## Freshmaker the Warlock (28. Juli 2008)

einige stellen waren echt zum lachen :-D 8/10


----------



## David (28. Juli 2008)

Fand ich nicht so lustig.
Aber jetzt weiß ich, wie sich Leute artikulieren, die nichts anderes zu tuen haben als Babylon 5 zu schauen und in der U-Bahn Fahrkarten verkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phantasydreamer (28. Juli 2008)

genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kriegsratte (28. Juli 2008)

Ich will euch kennenlernen,das war das beste bisher was ihr hier geboten habt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GabbaFreshy (28. Juli 2008)

sehr sehr nice ... perfekt! so hamma


----------



## Alexaeus (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...Wie ein weiblicher Taure jetzt sagen würde:

"Ich hab' vor Lachen auf den Boden gemilcht!"

Egal,ob das Alles wirklich passiert ist - oder nur deiner (äußerst humorvollen) Fantasie entsprungen ist - es ist GENIAL!xD

Ich hab' selten so gelacht!xDDDDDDD

MfG: Alexaeus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (28. Juli 2008)

xD das war geil!!!


----------



## Shamanpower (28. Juli 2008)

Haha xD des beste war als ich neulich (mein server war down) mal auf nen englischen server gegangen bin mir n mensch pala gemacht und mich an das hier erinnert. also ab nach stormwnd mich hingestellt und angefangen zu labern wie 
[orcish]:ALli AnCESu cKs
n zwerg schurke hat mitgemacht und auf [troll] gemacht und es hat doch tatsächlich ne priesterin angehalten und gesagt:i've seen you're talking troll and orcish?? da hat der schurke gesagt orcish was that guy (oder iwie so halt^^)und sie ganz entgeistert :how does that work??
Der schurke:[troll]:like thisich hab mich weggelacht xD


----------



## KeyKay (29. Juli 2008)

mit unteranderem das lustigste was ich je erlebt hab. das mit dem orkisch probier ich auch mal xD

Grüße

KeyKay


----------



## Animos93 (29. Juli 2008)

Es gibt immer noch idioten die auf die alt+f4 nummer reinfallenXD


----------



## Wabo (29. Juli 2008)

Mal ganz ehrlich wie unterbelichtet muss man als Jugendlicher sein um im Cimputerzeitalter auf den alt +f4 trick herreinzufallen.
hättest mal Start > ausführen > cmd > Format: C versuchen sollen glaube das hätte der gemacht !!

na ja aufjedenfall 10/10, das war miene Portion Lachen für heute ^^


----------



## Scharamo (29. Juli 2008)

Doch recht unterhaltsam... Auch wenn du dir das warscheinlich alles ausgedacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 IF + Orkisch  ... läufT!


----------



## Valenzius (1. August 2008)

Erlich dieser text ist nicht zum lachen -,-













nur spass das is der beste text den ich je gelesen hab ich geb dir eine 1.000.000.000 punkte von 10


----------



## evolution154 (19. August 2008)

endgeil das ganze made my day


----------



## Shizo. (19. August 2008)

ROFL XD


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. August 2008)

Die beste methode um die ewige Loginzeit auffm betarealm zu überbrücken ^^

5*/5*


----------



## Winn (29. August 2008)

20/10^^

einfach nur  *LOL* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebensmüde (29. August 2008)

ich hau mich weg...wie geil ist das denn bitte xD


----------



## Amathaon (1. September 2008)

ich hab nen paar mal laut aufgelacht,  normal schmunzel ich so vor mich hin aber das is ma der hammer ^^


----------



## Animos93 (1. September 2008)

mmd net schlecht^^


----------



## Latharíl (1. September 2008)

mehr mehr
gib mir meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr


----------



## Sentro (7. September 2008)

Ich lach mich tot^^

11/10

PS: Ich bin auch schon einaml auf den Alt+F4-Trick reingefallen, fand das aber ganz lustig


----------



## Subai (7. September 2008)

lol sehr geil


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2008)

Imba :>


----------



## djpadi (7. September 2008)

waaah wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

u made my day ;D


----------



## PimpGun (7. September 2008)

Echt mal sau geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast echt n schreib-talent^^


----------



## SixNight (7. September 2008)

Sehr Lustig ^^ nice


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

ich habn nochmal gelesen und bin gestorben^^ vor lachen


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (7. September 2008)

Das da jetzt noch Leute comments schreiben ^^ wo der TE doch schon garnicht mehr im Forum ist...


----------



## Doomhamma (7. September 2008)

haha wie geil xD das war mal eine geile story^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomhamma (7. September 2008)

haha wie geil xD das war mal eine geile story^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venoxin (7. September 2008)

Hi @ all

Also sowas ist mehr als armseelig. Ein Erwaschener Kerl wie du müsste mehr in der Birne haben. Falls deine Angaben stimmen, im Profil.
Du hast es ja richtig drauf, du kanns kleine Kinder verarschen du Held.
Get a RL.

MFG Venoxin


----------



## Keksemacher (7. September 2008)

Venoxin schrieb:


> Hi @ all
> 
> Also sowas ist mehr als armseelig. Ein Erwaschener Kerl wie du müsste mehr in der Birne haben. Falls deine Angaben stimmen, im Profil.
> Du hast es ja richtig drauf, du kanns kleine Kinder verarschen du Held.
> ...


Musst dich doch nich aufregen...
Ich find lustig.Sehr gut gemacht


----------



## DamokIes (7. September 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Das da jetzt noch Leute comments schreiben ^^ wo der TE doch schon garnicht mehr im Forum ist...




Bin ich nicht???


----------



## DamokIes (7. September 2008)

Venoxin schrieb:


> ...Also sowas ist mehr als armseelig. Ein Erwaschener Kerl wie du müsste mehr in der Birne haben. Falls deine Angaben stimmen, im Profil.
> Du hast es ja richtig drauf, du kanns kleine Kinder verarschen du Held.
> Get a RL.
> 
> MFG Venoxin



Wenn ich nichts in der Birne hätte, wäre ich immernoch in dieser Gilde und würde Texte wie Deinen hier verfassen!
Mimimi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






DamokIes schrieb:


> Das "solche" Leute degeneriert und möchtegerncool erscheinen wollen...
> Dem stimme ich 100% zu.
> Natürlich ist diese Geschichte von mir frei erfunden!
> Also zumindest hab ich sie nicht so am Stück erlebt. Sie resultiert aus den jahrelangen
> ...




Urteile nicht so schnell über Menschen die Du nicht kennst! 
Und wenn Du Dein Geblubber schon nicht bei Dir halten kannst, dann informier Dich wenigstens vorher!


----------



## youngceaser (7. September 2008)

nicht schlecht war der eine oder andere lacher dabei


----------



## Roxen (7. September 2008)

omg wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halandor (7. September 2008)

ich sag nur: sehr geil^^


----------



## Ghost305 (10. September 2008)

LOL

ich fands gut xD


----------



## Hordeman187 (10. September 2008)

daumen hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihd (10. September 2008)

omg lass es int regen für die wow naps^^


----------



## slook (23. September 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Der einzigste Grund, wie mir jetzt klar wird, warum sich der Rest der Gilde bisher
> nicht am Chat beteiligt hat, ist wohl der, daß sie ihre Boxhandschuhe nicht finden können.


heißt einzige...sollte ich mal nen erfahrungsbericht drübermachen

ansonsten 5/10 weils so schön geschrieben hast...so idioten erlebt man doch alle paar stunde die einfach kein plan haben...nix besonderes


----------



## BleaKill (23. September 2008)

*GEIL * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (23. September 2008)

slook schrieb:


> heißt einzige...sollte ich mal nen erfahrungsbericht drübermachen
> 
> ansonsten 5/10 weils so schön geschrieben hast...so idioten erlebt man doch alle paar stunde die einfach kein plan haben...nix besonderes



Werden da etwa wieder mal meine (quasi nicht vorhandenen) Rechtschreibkenntisse geflamed?
Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, das es Menschen gibt, die sich die Mühe machen und akribisch jeden meiner Berichte nach Fehlern 
durchforsten, und sich nicht zu fein sind, diese dann mit ihrem eigenen orkisch dieser Forenleserschaft zu präsentieren. 
Ich sag nur zwei Dinge: "... alle paar stunde...!" und "...einfach kein plan haben...!"

Du bekommst von mir auch 5/10. Wegen des Unterhaltungswerts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (23. September 2008)

insgesamt recht witzig, leider kaum zu lesen wer wer ist, dank den tollen sternen.
könnte die ein mod mal wieder entfernen? die namen sind doch frei erfunden (damit ist es kein namecalling).

oder kann net der autor selbst seinen beitrag editieren und des wieder reparieren? wird es ja sicher in word vorgeschrieben haben.


----------



## DamokIes (23. September 2008)

Ja, hab ich noch da, die Datei.
Allerdings brauch ich die offizielle Erlaubnis, die Namen wieder herzustellen.
Zam wo bist du nur wenn man dich braucht?


----------



## JTR (30. September 2008)

ich bin am ende vor lauter lachen xDDDDD


----------



## Latharíl (30. September 2008)

damokles 4 president!!!

yeah babääm einfach geil..ich les mir deine erfahrungsberichte regelmäßig durch, herrlich xD


und wer meint hier flamen zu müssen, soll was für die allgemeinheit tun un ne runde sterben gehn...bob freut sich




btw: bei manchen menschen würde nicht einmal ein int-buff eines 70er mage helfen


----------



## Karzaak (30. September 2008)

Echt richtig witzig xD

Von Damokles lohnt sich fast jeder Thread zu lesen.
Ich steh auf den Humor 

Lass dich bloss nicht aufhalten


----------



## ch_Rankath (30. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ice-Tee auf die Tastatur gespuckt. Wirklich super.


----------



## Gnarak (30. September 2008)

Moin ...... viel Spass beim Lesen gehabt, DANKE


----------



## Jiwari (30. September 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> [Gilde][T*****] : [Orkisch] Gra zuk gil´dara dur!
> Ohne Absprache steigt F***** in das Gespräch ein.
> [Gilde][F*****] : [Orkisch] Gni zazuck glez Afilnir?
> [Gilde][J*****] : o coll wiso könbt ir dsa sprecken
> ...




lol made my Day, habe gut gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Muss ich demnächst unbedingt einmal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (19. Oktober 2008)

WIE geil ^^ mega gut muss ih uch mal ausprobieren !! ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowmotion (20. Oktober 2008)

lawl


----------



## Lorèk (20. Oktober 2008)

Einfach nur Geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So geil gelacht habe ich schon lange nicht mehr^^

MADE MY DAY


----------



## Mahala (6. Dezember 2008)

made my day


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Dezember 2008)

viel witziger find ich, dass die mods nach 9 monaten noch nicht in der lage sind den ersten post hier wieder zu reparieren, den sie ja sinnigerweise unlesbar gemacht haben, obwohl da stand, dass die namen erfunden sind...
im wegeditieren waren se ganz schnell, aber um ihren fehler zu beheben brauchen die monate, ja bald sogar ein jahr...


----------



## Der Adrinator (10. Dezember 2008)

wohooo! das is saugeil! Vro amel wei dre J***** ad dreden! xD xD das is  [Orcisch] Gaz mur'uk oktar! MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## krizone (10. Dezember 2008)

alle deine erfahrungsberichte sind so geil. ich hab mich weggeschmissen beim lesen. bitte mehr davon!!!


----------



## Kalle1978 (10. Dezember 2008)

Von mir gibt es ein Push und [Alt] + [F4] ^^


----------



## Gothavision (8. Januar 2009)

Verdammt geil man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (8. Januar 2009)

Hammer geil, hab echt lachen müssen und werd mir gleich noch die andern Teile durchlesen^^


----------



## IwanNI (9. Januar 2009)

Made my Day. Toller Bericht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Franzman (9. Januar 2009)

ich glaub das werd ich auch mal probieren, bei uns gibts genug von diesen deppengilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (10. Januar 2009)

immer wieder geil 10/10 ^^
der beste find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (18. Januar 2009)

Wie geil xD wie geht das alt+f4 ^^ ------------ Offline xD ... omg
made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

zum Glück kommt bei mir immer eine Meldung ob ich Dies wirklich beenden will... puh^^das hat mir schon manchmal ein peinliches off erspart^^


----------



## Buldruil (18. Januar 2009)

Einfach nur genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (18. Januar 2009)

ich habe heute auch eine schöne aktion mit alt+f4 gehabt.

wollte mich selbst anvisieren, daher Alt. auf F4 ist Lebensblut und zack, während des Kampfes gegen Anomalus disc und wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r3maire (18. Januar 2009)

text is ur alt aber sau komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

ja ich weiss ich komm spät, aber das is sowas von imba scheissgeil^^ lol hab mich fast totgelacht über die dummheit dieser spieler!!! wie kann man nur so blöd sein?^^


----------



## DamokIes (18. Januar 2009)

r3maire schrieb:


> text is ur alt aber sau komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheiße!
Wenn der Text schon uralt ist, wie sieht dann erst Johannes Heesters neben mir aus?
Wie ein Säugling? Hmmmm....


----------



## THE-O (18. Januar 2009)

Genial^^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (22. Februar 2009)

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der is geil^^


----------



## Rakanisha (22. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön, mehr davon!


----------



## Birk (22. Februar 2009)

Haha  genial, das muss ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal machen, Kiddygilden gibts ja genug aufm Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arquilis (22. Februar 2009)

Quantin schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> made my day
> 
> ...


/sign /sign /sign

einfach zum totlachen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (22. Februar 2009)

Wahahahah   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    made my day


----------



## Déeziz (22. Februar 2009)

G E N I AL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mirror-egg (22. Februar 2009)

Ist zwar schon uralt aber immer noch genial


----------



## Vitany2910 (23. Februar 2009)

einfach herrlich geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanix (23. Februar 2009)

sollte man in der Schule den Kiddys zeigen was wow aus einem machen kann.

der beste beitag den ich bis jetzt lesen durfte

danke für die vergnügliche Stunde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jemiel (23. Februar 2009)

Dazu sag ich nur eines:
lol

mfg


----------



## Yarom (23. Februar 2009)

Nice one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (23. Februar 2009)

Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannte ich zwar schon länger, aber dazu kommt mir grad was in den sinn.

Letzt Woche in Naxxramas:
Der PC von einem unserer Gildies meinte, er müsse genau jetzt die Updates für Windoff installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer kennt das nicht?
Wir unterhalten uns also im TS und haben ein richtig witzige Gespräch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwann kommt mir die Idee: "hey ich schreib mal in Chat das man jetzt ein Bestädigungsfenster sieht wenn man /gquit eingibt" Gedacht, getan.
K**** verlässt die Gilde.
Wie wir uns schräg gelacht haben, als einer der wichtigeren Offiziere auf einmal weg war und die Welt nicht mehr Verstand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Insgesamt haben uns 3 Mitglieder an diesem Abend kurzzeitig verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zusätzlich mussten wir den Rang "Depp des Tages" einführen für unsere 3 Helden.
Wenn ihr Lachen wollt, versucht das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (23. Februar 2009)

Kenn ich zwar schon, aber ich könnts mir immer wieder durchlesen xDD


----------



## Crowser19 (23. Februar 2009)

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (23. Februar 2009)

Nicht lustig. Du solltest dir andere Hobbys suchen ...


----------



## Tante V (23. Februar 2009)

irgendwo hab ich das schon mal gelesen, hast du das schon irgend wo anders mal gepostet?


----------



## Nivbeth (23. Februar 2009)

Oh man, nach einem Grinsen folgt ein Schmunzeln und dem gleich ein Lachen hinterer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz super deine Erfahrungsberichte - selten so gelacht =) 
Daumen hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marathma (23. Februar 2009)

Wieder ein super Erfahrungsbericht.
Einfach Hammer. Hab mich bei deinen Berichten
schon so oft vor´m Laptop gekugelt.

10/10


----------



## zergerus (23. Februar 2009)

9/10, sehr amüsant ^^


----------



## nixahnung (23. Februar 2009)

der thread ist mittlerweile 1 jahr alt und wird nicht lustiger!!!

DIE SUPERHELDEN, die sich über die leute lustig machen, durch die blizz lebt (ja ja ihr "supergamer", NUR wegen EUCH und den paar kröten die blizz an einer hand voll non-rl-ich-kenn-jeden-boss-mit-vornamen-und-hau-ihn-in-zwei-sekunden-um-spielern) verdient, sollten denen eigentlich dankbar sein! ohne DIESE wäre WOW vielleicht nicht mehr!
oder meint ihr allen ernstes, blizz ist ein sozialinstitut um geistig verarmte von der strasse zu holen?????????????????????????

/vote for close


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Februar 2009)

nixahnung schrieb:


> der thread ist mittlerweile 1 jahr alt und wird nicht lustiger!!!
> 
> DIE SUPERHELDEN, die sich über die leute lustig machen, durch die blizz lebt (ja ja ihr "supergamer", NUR wegen EUCH und den paar kröten die blizz an einer hand voll non-rl-ich-kenn-jeden-boss-mit-vornamen-und-hau-ihn-in-zwei-sekunden-um-spielern) verdient, sollten denen eigentlich dankbar sein! ohne DIESE wäre WOW vielleicht nicht mehr!
> oder meint ihr allen ernstes, blizz ist ein sozialinstitut um geistig verarmte von der strasse zu holen?????????????????????????
> ...




Irgendetwas passt dir nicht, aber dein Post hilft leider nicht wirklich zu verstehen, was genau das sein könnte?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurrikano (23. Februar 2009)

/STICKY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Graggi (23. Februar 2009)

Muss ich unbedingt testen bevor ich Server wechsel xD


----------



## Valkron (30. März 2009)

*lol* Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mobmap (30. März 2009)

Göttlich ich kann immer wieder schmunzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"wenn vollpfosten Flügel hätten wäre diese Gilde ein Flughafen" is das beste
und nixahnung dein Name is wohl Program kann das sein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phury (30. März 2009)

Ja Scheiss die Wand an... Alter Schwede... Ich hab Tränen gelacht... ohne schmarn.. Mein hund ist in nen Anfall wilden Bellens gerutscht weil er dachte ich krepiere.. sehr geil.. echt sehr geil.... *Two Thumbs up*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## lilah2603 (30. März 2009)

Das mit dem Orkisch auf Allianz-Seite lässt sich bestimmt auch mit einer Ally-Sprache auf der Horden-Seite umsetzen. Muss ich gleich mal in OG probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herrlicher Beitrag. Werde mir gleich mal die anderen durchlesen.


----------



## Volderan (23. April 2009)

um orkisch zu aktivieren drücken sie alt+f4
 lool ich find das so geil^^


----------



## Christoph007s (23. April 2009)

wie geil^^


----------



## Acho (16. September 2009)

Kanns mir jedesmal durchlesen und jedesmal lach ich mich schlapp !! 

Der Kerl mit seinen Geschichten fehlt mir schon irgendwo.

War immer so aufmunternt nach den ganzen flame Threads!!


MfG
Acho


----------



## Vicell (16. September 2009)

Großes GZ zum ausgraben eines uralten Threads, lasst den guten alten Damokles doch in RUhe schlafen


----------



## ZangoMango (16. September 2009)

Sehr geil hahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leq (2. Februar 2010)

Hammer, ich werf mich grade immer noch weg!


----------



## Gliothiel (2. Februar 2010)

Alt?  Vielleicht
Traurig aber wahr?  Ganz sicher
Immer wieder gut zu lesen? absolut


----------



## Teorlinas (2. Februar 2010)

Damo is back.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und der Thread ist aktueller den je.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein must read.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (2. Februar 2010)

Der Mann ist eine Legende und muss einfach gewürdigt werden, VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!!!

Warum ist der eigentlich nicht mehr bei buffed?


----------



## MonsteR (3. Februar 2010)

Danke! Deine Texte sind einfach nur der Brüller!
*UMMD*


----------



## Fámeless (3. Februar 2010)

Auf sowas muss man mal kommen xD is aber echt verdammt witzig 

Mfg Fame


----------



## Sengor (3. Februar 2010)

super geil echt^^ sonst liest man ja meistens schrott aber das ist echt geil^^


----------



## Vartez (3. Februar 2010)

*Tränen aus den Augen wisch* HeHe...
Echt geil manche Leute...
*Zieht sich wieder an den Tisch hoch*
xD


----------



## Ratrix (3. Februar 2010)

Ist an manchen stellen ganz lustig. Gut geschrieben!
Deine anderen Erfahrungsberichte sind auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morvkeem (3. Februar 2010)

fred necromanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... trollt euch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (3. Februar 2010)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> fred necromanten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beiträgetreiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... lösch Deinen Buffedaccount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thebambam (3. Februar 2010)

Sehr nett geschrieben endlich mal wider was wircklich lustiges hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saladarxyz (3. Februar 2010)

[Gilde][Z*****] : wi kan ich den gildnschat nochma lesn der ganse text is ja schon wek
[Gilde]T*****] : Alt+F4
[Gilde][F*****] : Alt+F4



xxD ich muss sagen das war der beste teil^^
9/10


----------



## Tennissen (3. Februar 2010)

...hab mich wirklich SEHR amüsiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber mal ganz ehrlich: das KANN doch nicht alles der Realität entsprechen.. oder etwa doch??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## carbonbong (3. Februar 2010)

made my day! super witzig danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (3. Februar 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> [Gilde][Z*****] : wi kan ich den gildnschat nochma lesn der ganse text is ja schon wek
> [Gilde]T*****] : Alt+F4
> [Gilde][F*****] : Alt+F4
> 
> ...



Haben ich un ein paar gildenkollegen damals ma im handelschat gemacht... fragt einer nach wie er sein fenster per tastatur minimieren kann... ich und 2 andere Alt+F4... der kerl hat es 4 mal gemacht bis wir ihn erlöst hatten... er verstand wenigstens spaß... ein lowie leider nicht -_- aber naja... wer die einfach tasten kombinationen für spiele beenden oder PC runterfahren nicht kennt is selbst schuld^^


----------



## J_0_T (3. Februar 2010)

Tennissen schrieb:


> ...hab mich wirklich SEHR amüsiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt schon... kannte da ein paar in meiner vor gilde die so waren... und viele spieler sieht man auch auf so nen trip^^


----------



## Isoclin (3. Februar 2010)

voll geil hab mich schlapp gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acho (21. April 2012)

Ihr glaubt es mir nicht aber ich les das heute noch und das Lachen ist auch noch da 

Nein wollt den Thread nicht rauskramen aber der ist so Epic den muss jeder Lesen


----------



## Rinderrudi (21. April 2012)

na ich danke fürs rauskramen-kannte das noch nicht und finds super


----------

